# Ear plugs, White noise...



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I am not sure if this is the proper subforum to post this, but it is science related, so.... 

I have the noisiest neighbors in the universe. They literally never shut up. I hear every single word they say (though it's hard to understand with their heavy accent), and it's been like this for well over a month (since they moved in). It's literally starting to drive me insane. I can never have a moment of silence because those loud mouths are always there. When they moved in, I casually let them know which side my room was on, and they decided it would be fun to use the same room! (mirrored duplex) When they have 3 more to choose from. I have told them about their loudness, and they do not give a fuck. I have tried using ear muffs, ear plugs and music/white noise (through headphones), but they seem to know exactly when I try blocking them out, because they start screaming and laughing like maniacs. Idk what else to do and it is affecting me a lot... Any suggestions on how I can stop hearing them? Any frequencies that block human voices?


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

Ow, I feel you. I am in a similar situation, although it depends on wether my neighbours have visits or wether they have to work/study. In my case it's mostly due to the fact that the walls are thinner than average because they were cheaper to make this way -.-. And as introverts I think we really need a quiet enviroment at home. Sadly, I'm not sure what else you can do. Have you tried turning things on like a fan or a really noisy heater? And maybe combine it with ear plugs. I'd think that would be enough unless the noise was too much. Also, if you have the money, you can find out about temporal soundproofing. I think you can use glass wool to protect your room from exterior noises and is removable (I'm assuming the place you are living in is not your own and is only temporal). It's probably expensive, though.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

As an ISFJ, I assume it is difficult for you to consider confronting them _or taking action against_ them. But there are legal ways as well as "gray area" ways you can encourage their silence...


----------



## wuliheron (Sep 5, 2011)

There are active noise canceling headphones you can buy that are adjustable if not cheap. Personally, I'd talk to any other neighbors they might be bothering and each agree to take turns calling the cops if necessary. Some people don't understand the meaning a "nice" request.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Okay. I will try talking to them once more. Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

wuliheron said:


> There are active *noise canceling headphones* you can buy that are adjustable if not cheap. Personally, I'd talk to any other neighbors they might be bothering and each agree to take turns calling the cops if necessary. Some people don't understand the meaning a "nice" request.


This is what I used when I lived next to and under the same types of people. Sennheiser makes a set of cordless, noise canceling ones for $160.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

bollocks said:


> This is what I used when I lived next to and under the same types of people. Sennheiser makes a set of cordless, noise canceling ones for $160.


How well do they work?


----------



## wuliheron (Sep 5, 2011)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> How well do they work?


That's the big question. Most of these headphones are designed for canceling repetitious noises such as a lawn mower engine, while still allowing people to talk.


----------



## Tonality (Jan 31, 2012)

Rather than look at noise cancelling headphones, look for isolation headphones.

Noise cancelling headphones try to replicate the inverse phase of a repeated noise in order to cancel out the sound wave. I personally don't think they are that effective.

Isolation headphones are more like sound-proofing your ears. They are typically used by performing musicians/recording engineers that need to reduce the overall stage volume to protect their hearing. They typically cut noise outside by about 20 dB. It's far more effective.

Molded ear plugs are also a good option. Some you can mold yourself. However, I'd try looking for isolating headphones first.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Fight fire with fire. Rent a chainsaw and rev the piss out of it right by the wall every time they get loud. Maybe they'll get the point.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> I am not sure if this is the proper subforum to post this, but it is science related, so....
> 
> I have the noisiest neighbors in the universe. They literally never shut up. I hear every single word they say (though it's hard to understand with their heavy accent), and it's been like this for well over a month (since they moved in). It's literally starting to drive me insane. I can never have a moment of silence because those loud mouths are always there. When they moved in, I casually let them know which side my room was on, and they decided it would be fun to use the same room! (mirrored duplex) When they have 3 more to choose from. I have told them about their loudness, and they do not give a fuck. I have tried using ear muffs, ear plugs and music/white noise (through headphones), but they seem to know exactly when I try blocking them out, because they start screaming and laughing like maniacs. Idk what else to do and it is affecting me a lot... Any suggestions on how I can stop hearing them? Any frequencies that block human voices?


Are you sure you're not a little paranoid? I mean how does a family move in just a month and already have such hostility against you that they go to the very room you say they not to, and then they know you have earplugs so they talk so loud and laugh like maniacs? Some people are naturally loud, and I've come across people like that on the bus, like they have loud speaking voices, or even on the phone, you can hear them fifty seats away. Then there are people who are normally quiet but if you get on their nerves, they will start a whole war on you, like stop their lives just to get back at you. I can't quite figure out which type of neighbor you have but I don't understand why they would want to hurt you on purpose. You can take this to the court if it's really that bad and they seem to want to torture you because they can quite as easily fine and use other means of bugging you, if you somehow find a way to not be bugged by their loud voices.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

conscius said:


> Are you sure you're not a little paranoid? I mean how does a family move in just a month and already have such hostility against you that they go to the very room you say they not to, and then they know you have earplugs so they talk so loud and laugh like maniacs? Some people are naturally loud, and I've come across people like that on the bus, like they have loud speaking voices, or even on the phone, you can hear them fifty seats away. Then there are people who are normally quiet but if you get on their nerves, they will start a whole war on you, like stop their lives just to get back at you. I can't quite figure out which type of neighbor you have but I don't understand why they would want to hurt you on purpose. You can take this to the court if it's really that bad and they seem to want to torture you because they can quite as easily fine and use other means of bugging you, if you somehow find a way to not be bugged by their loud voices.


I'm not paranoid. I didn't say in any moment they are hostile, nor did I say that they know when I am trying to block their noise out. I said they thought it would be fun to choose the same room and that they _seem _to get louder when I try to block them. And yes, they do sound like maniacs. "WUAHHAHAHHAWUWHAAUUAHUHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

Death Metal. Loudly. 4am. Then negotiate.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

kindaconfused said:


> Death Metal. Loudly. 4am. Then negotiate.


I'm afraid that would also annoy his other neighbours and possibly himself.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> I'm afraid that would also annoy his other neighbours and possibly himself.


yeah, I was just being dumb.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Are your new neighbors from Italy or Argentina? Some cultures I have noticed are more social or boisterous, or keep later hours (Argentine people sometimes have dinner at ten or eleven pm, I swear to you I have had a family Christmas dinner at MIDNIGHT).

Can you move your bed to a different wall, place your head in a different direction, THEN wear earplugs AND have a fan or some other form of white noise going in addition to the earplugs.

If you can still hear them then, you are either a vampire bat or should call the police and report public noise disturbance during legal hours.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> Okay. I will try talking to them once more. [/QUOTE]
> 
> You pay rent, and have a landlord. I'd be the biggest pest to the landlord there was. Let them take care of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## ElasticNebula (Sep 27, 2013)

I agree that you need to contact your landlord if they are being loud at unreasonable times. However, some people work nights, so they Should be within a reasonable noise limit even throughout the day.

But, I am also a person that gets very irritated by outside noises, especially when I sleep. I have tried a variety of ear plugs...the type of ear plugs that you buy make a HUGE difference. I recommend Mack's Ear Plugs...they come in a pack of 10 pairs...they are kind of like this clear, wax material. The wax molds to the shape of your ear and it's very effective...you know you have to replace your ear plugs when they no longer are sticky. I also have two box fans in my bedroom that I turn on high. They are the super cheap fans that make a ton of noise. If you are studying/sleeping, I recommend these fixes.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

...But make sure you can hear your alarm in the morning lol.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Can you move to a room that does not adjoin their apartment?


----------

